# DTG printers in Cardiff



## Neilc (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello folks,

Anyone know of any people or companies that offer DTG in Cardiff? Need to get a few bits done, and possibly establish a longterm working relationship, with a good quality DTG printer here.

Cheers!


----------



## Dave Roper Ltd (Jul 20, 2010)

Try cherry pie in Frome just over the bridge ask for Jason Gould 01373 473 444


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

We're in Bridgend  1 mile off Junction 36 M4


----------



## Neilc (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks Dave. But think the two hour round trip would make it a bit financially unfeasible I'm afraid (we'd need really quick turnarounds, so post wouldn't be an option).

Stitch-Up - do you have a number I could give you a call on? Bridgend might just be do-able. I did some work in Aberkenfig for a while, so I know J36 very well! ;-)


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Neilc said:


> Stitch-Up - do you have a number I could give you a call on? Bridgend might just be do-able. I did some work in Aberkenfig for a while, so I know J36 very well! ;-)


07920 279793 should do it


----------



## thedeadpress (Mar 12, 2009)

printshake.co.uk are in chepstow.


----------



## Neilc (Jul 26, 2009)

Stitch Up - I'll give you a call later today or tomorrow.

Vuego100 - Thanks, that could be useful too!


----------



## ashdex (Sep 25, 2010)

Stitch-Up said:


> 07920 279793 should do it


Hey Stich-Up do you guys have a website?  couldn't find one. thanks


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Hi from a very wet Bridgend.

Yes, we do have a website www.stitch-up.biz BUT, it's not fit for purpose and was hacked a few weeks back. This is the pricee we paid for getting someone we didn't know to put it together for us.

Needless to say, our website needs a complete make over and also needs to be updated as the Neoflex DTG printer is new to our business.

Cheers

John


----------



## VanVanVans.com (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry to hi-jack your thread Neil, but does Stich up do mouse pads and/or hoodies?


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

VanVanVans.com said:


> Sorry to hi-jack your thread Neil, but does Stich up do mouse pads and/or hoodies?


Of course


----------



## VanVanVans.com (Oct 29, 2010)

Cool, I'll be in touch over the next week or so, as I've been unable to find nice unprinted hoodies


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Anytime. Thanks.

John


----------



## Neilc (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi John / Stitch-Up,

Tried calling your mobile a few times this week, but no answer. Let me know when's good to try again.

Cheers!


----------



## Neilc (Jul 26, 2009)

VanVanVans.com said:


> Cool, I'll be in touch over the next week or so, as I've been unable to find nice unprinted hoodies


We use AWDis hoodies. They're really nice, soft, good fit.

We use their College Hoodie.

Just Hoods By All We Do Is...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Neilc (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Rodney,

Has this thread been moved to this forum because I linked to the AWDis site?

If so, I'm happy to delete the link. Just posted it because I thought it might be useful for VansVansVans. Would just rather this was in the Wales section of the site as it's more likely to be seen by local users.

Cheers!


----------

